# Snow Tires



## Drive by (Mar 13, 2017)

How many of you have researched snow tires for this vehicle yet?

I'll want slush/rain/wet snow not deep drifty snow tires. Thoughts?


----------



## jkueter (Feb 12, 2008)

I ordered some General Grabber Arctic XL. They are studdable tires, so may not fit your needs. Mainly got them because I used to run General Altimax Arctic on my sportwagon and they've been great. I do a fair amount of commuting, but am also a skier and will drive through any weather to get there. If they perform similar to the Altimax they are pretty good on the pavement, and great in all bad weather conditions and last a long time.


----------



## edyvw (May 1, 2009)

Drive by said:


> How many of you have researched snow tires for this vehicle yet?
> 
> I'll want slush/rain/wet snow not deep drifty snow tires. Thoughts?


Nokian Hakka R2 are probably best in slush. I would say overall Continental Wintercontact SI are best. I had two winters Bridgestone Blizzak DM-V2 and were really good in snow, but disappointing in ice and slush. 
Michelin Xi-2 Latitude will give you best ice/wet/dry performance and will last longest. I never had them before (this is from my ski buddies that had them) but are not the best in slush. I got them in May on sale so will see this winter myself. 
However, regardless which snow tire you choose, it will perform better in snow then any all season tire. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bluesmachine (Nov 26, 2010)

*Thinking of SEL-Premium in New England: Snow Tire Question*

I live in western Massachusetts and am strongly thinking on purchasing a new SEL-Premium (I know buy soon.. there almost gone!). 

As you all know they come w/ 20 inch wheels. 

*QUESTION: Has anyone purchased snow tires for this car in either 20inch or 19 or even 18inch diameter? 
*
I usually run 1 inch smaller wheels in winter for better traction and have never owned a car w 20 inch tires. 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## jkueter (Feb 12, 2008)

I have an SE, and am running 18 inch snow tires. There's a guy on one of the Facebook groups that is using 17inchers


----------



## Atlas123 (Sep 18, 2017)

Definitely. In fact, minus sizing is recommended for winter tires. 

I have the SEL-Premium with 20” rims, but got the dealer to give me a deal when I bought the car to have winter tires on an extra set of 18” rims. The lower trims have 18” standard, so the car is well suited to it. 

17” rims work very well in the Atlas for winter tires. In fact, if you ever use snow chains, they say you should use 17” rims for your winter tires.

I would not get 19” rims—17 or 18 is a better bet for winter.


----------



## SCHWAB0 (Dec 6, 2004)

jkueter said:


> I have an SE, and am running 18 inch snow tires. There's a guy on one of the Facebook groups that is using 17inchers


I'm that guy 





























Sent from my mobile office.


----------



## Atlas53 (Jan 29, 2018)

*Snow tire choice*

Went with Michelin Latitude X-ice in stock 18" size, on Sport Edition F5 wheels. Package from Tire Rack - they come mounted and balanced at not charge, and Michelin had a $70 rebate on 4 tires. With freight, just about $1200 total. 
Wish we'd had more snow this year! In the little we had they worked very well. We have the same tires on our GTI, and they were incredible when we were caught in a major ice storm last year in St Louis. We just drove around all the cars that couldn't move.
http://photobucket.com/gallery/user/Atlasalfa/media/bWVkaWFJZDoxNTAzNjM2MzA=/?ref=1


----------



## CobaltSky (Jan 16, 2018)

Atlas53 said:


> Went with Michelin Latitude X-ice in stock 18" size, on Sport Edition F5 wheels. Package from Tire Rack - they come mounted and balanced at not charge, and Michelin had a $70 rebate on 4 tires. With freight, just about $1200 total.
> Wish we'd had more snow this year! In the little we had they worked very well. We have the same tires on our GTI, and they were incredible when we were caught in a major ice storm last year in St Louis. We just drove around all the cars that couldn't move.
> http://photobucket.com/gallery/user/Atlasalfa/media/bWVkaWFJZDoxNTAzNjM2MzA=/?ref=1


I don't see ANY snow in your pic


----------



## Atlas53 (Jan 29, 2018)

CobaltSky said:


> I don't see ANY snow in your pic


If I didn't buy snow tires, we'd have had the worst winter ever!


----------



## Atlas123 (Sep 18, 2017)

Atlas53 said:


> Wish we'd had more snow this year! In the little we had they worked very well.


Still worth having — they are WINTER tires, not “snow” tires, and the most important feature is their performance at cold temperatures when regular rubber gets too rigid and deteriorates ability. The better snow treads are just icing.


----------



## dbennett78 (Mar 30, 2018)

*225/55R-17 Blizzaks*

Hi,

New owner of an SE Atlas w/Technology. We traded in our Subaru Forester for the atlas, and I have a set of 225/55R-17 Blizzaks mounted on a set of steelies. Any chance that we could use these in the winter, or should I just sell the set?

Thanks!


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

dbennett78 said:


> Hi,
> 
> New owner of an SE Atlas w/Technology. We traded in our Subaru Forester for the atlas, and I have a set of 225/55R-17 Blizzaks mounted on a set of steelies. Any chance that we could use these in the winter, or should I just sell the set?
> 
> Thanks!


Too small. Sell the tires 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## Eye Candy White (Nov 9, 2006)

*Winter Wheel & Tire Setups*

Hi Atlas Owners!

WINTER IS COMING (okay, not really soon, but close enough).

We have been in our Atlas for a few weeks now, and given that we have the R-Line package with 20" wheels and I'm guessing tires that are just okay in ice/snow/cold temps, I'm starting to think about a possible winter setup. We've run dedicated winter wheel/tire setups on our previous cars (my MKV GTI, her MKVII GSW) and love the added confidence when things get cold and dicey.

Tire Rack has many size options for the Atlas, from 17" all the way up to 20" - I'd probably be looking to downsize to 17" or 18" in the winter in order to get more sidewall/pothole protection.

What will folks be running this winter? Wheel size and offset? Tire size? Tire model/performance spec?

I have an old set of 17" Classix from my MKV GTI, but I'm afraid the offset just won't work well with the Atlas - I think they are +54.

WHAT YOU RUNNING?


----------



## tbgti (Oct 23, 2017)

I’m in the same boat; already starting to consider a winter setup. My thoughts are that even with the 20” wheels, the sidewall is still not what I would consider “low profile” (255/50R20). In my opinion, the 18” wheels make the Atlas look silly. 

Since most winter tires are softer & more squishy, I’m hesitant to size down and have the handling go to crap. We had 18” blizzak DM-v1 on our 2013 Ford Flex and it handled terribly. I’m in Wisconsin, somewhat mindful of potholes and haven’t had a problem running 225/40R18 winters on my MK7 GTI, so think I’ll be good staying with the 20” for winters. 

The plan right now is to get a set of Hartmann RS6 reps for summer and use the 20” black Mejorada wheels for winter duty. Haven’t yet decided what tire I’ll be going with, though. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Eye Candy White (Nov 9, 2006)

Nice. Totally agree on the smaller wheels not looking the best - wondering about sizing up the tires on 17's or 18's, though.

It doesn't appear that the factory 20's and 18's have the same overall diameter, as like we've said, the 20's just appear to fill out the wheel arches better, though maybe that's just an optical illusion.

I'll look into it with a tire calculator and report back.

My big thing was cost of the tires - not sure I want to buy 20" winter tires, though I'm sure they sell them. I'd love to go with a "performance winter" like I've had on my smaller cars, though not sure it's a thing for large SUV tire sizes.


----------



## KarstGeo (Jan 19, 2018)

Eye Candy White said:


> Nice. Totally agree on the smaller wheels not looking the best - wondering about sizing up the tires on 17's or 18's, though.
> 
> It doesn't appear that the factory 20's and 18's have the same overall diameter, as like we've said, the 20's just appear to fill out the wheel arches better, though maybe that's just an optical illusion.
> 
> ...


The 18 and 20 OE wheels + tires are nearly the same diameter.


----------



## PCBHater (Sep 25, 2018)

*Mandrus Atlas 6-spoke (17x8") & Cooper Discoverer A/T3 4S (235/75R17)*

I've read that skinnier is better for winter ice & slush traction, and it's good off-roading as well. I bought 10mm narrower and D=1.3" greater than stock (235/75R17). Went with the Cooper Discoverer A/T3 4S -- it's an all-season, all-terrain tire that is also severe weather-rated (mountain and snowflake symbol). 

If you use chains, recommend sticking with a 29.5-30" diameter tire to ensure adequate clearance in your wheel wells (2 worst sounds in the world: fingernails on chalkboard and tire chains bashing your wheel wells). For winter, VW recommends a 17" rim with slightly less positive offset (I think 30ET vs. 34ET), probably to avoid chain rub on the struts.

If you are looking to purchase new wheels, you can find many with less positive offset (probably a better idea than using spacers). Remember to look up the wheel's load capacity -- fully loaded, the Atlas is nearly 6,000 lbs. You usually have to go directly to the mfg website to look it up. Check out Mandrus and parent company, TSW, for wheels with the correct bolt pattern (5x112), center bore (57.1 or greater), less possitive offsets 20ET to 25ET, and load >1,600 lbs. Many of Mandrus and TSW's wheels have load capacities >1,900 lbs.


----------



## PCBHater (Sep 25, 2018)

*PCBHater's setup*

Looking forward to winter...








[/url]IMG_6689 by James McMillan, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

PCBHater said:


> I've read that skinnier is better for winter ice & slush traction, and it's good off-roading as well. I bought 10mm narrower and D=1.3" greater than stock (235/75R17). Went with the Cooper Discoverer A/T3 4S -- it's an all-season, all-terrain tire that is also severe weather-rated (mountain and snowflake symbol).
> 
> If you use chains, recommend sticking with a 29.5-30" diameter tire to ensure adequate clearance in your wheel wells (2 worst sounds in the world: fingernails on chalkboard and tire chains bashing your wheel wells). For winter, VW recommends a 17" rim with slightly less positive offset (I think 30ET vs. 34ET), probably to avoid chain rub on the struts.
> 
> If you are looking to purchase new wheels, you can find many with less positive offset (probably a better idea than using spacers). Remember to look up the wheel's load capacity -- fully loaded, the Atlas is nearly 6,000 lbs. You usually have to go directly to the mfg website to look it up. Check out Mandrus and parent company, TSW, for wheels with the correct bolt pattern (5x112), center bore (57.1 or greater), less possitive offsets 20ET to 25ET, and load >1,600 lbs. Many of Mandrus and TSW's wheels have load capacities >1,900 lbs.


The less offset, the farther away it should be from the strut body. But, the offset is also dependent on the width of the wheels (from VW), since that also comes into play, the 8" wide wheels have the 34mm offset. The offset is referenced from the center line of the width of the wheel

You can always get chains that don't wrap around the rear of the tire, but they cost a lot of money, such as Thule/Konig K-Summit or Spikes Spider.

edit:
245/65 R 17
*7,5* J x 17 ET *31*

for snow chain capability (S-class or better)


----------



## Eye Candy White (Nov 9, 2006)

What would be appropriate offsets for a 17x7 wheel?

I have a set of "Classix" from my MKV GTI in my basement that I'm debating offloading or trying to space out for my wife's Atlas. They're 17x7 and et54, which is obviously a far cry from the Atlas, but wondering if a 10mm spacer (or less) on there would make everything clear with some extended lugs?

Odds are I just sell the Classix from the GTI (along with an old set of steelies from an old 06' Civic - ACCUMULATING WHEELS HERE!) and get a set from Tire Rack in 17".


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

Eye Candy White said:


> What would be appropriate offsets for a 17x7 wheel?
> 
> I have a set of "Classix" from my MKV GTI in my basement that I'm debating offloading or trying to space out for my wife's Atlas. They're 17x7 and et54, which is obviously a far cry from the Atlas, but wondering if a 10mm spacer (or less) on there would make everything clear with some extended lugs?
> 
> Odds are I just sell the Classix from the GTI (along with an old set of steelies from an old 06' Civic - ACCUMULATING WHEELS HERE!) and get a set from Tire Rack in 17".


Use: www.willtheyfit.com to figure out the appropriate offset.


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

Eye Candy White said:


> What would be appropriate offsets for a 17x7 wheel?
> 
> I have a set of "Classix" from my MKV GTI in my basement that I'm debating offloading or trying to space out for my wife's Atlas. They're 17x7 and et54, which is obviously a far cry from the Atlas, but wondering if a 10mm spacer (or less) on there would make everything clear with some extended lugs?
> 
> Odds are I just sell the Classix from the GTI (along with an old set of steelies from an old 06' Civic - ACCUMULATING WHEELS HERE!) and get a set from Tire Rack in 17".


The OEM 18's are 18x8, ET34

That said, the Classix would be sunk in by 33mm and look pretty silly IMO

If you REALLY wanted to keep & run them....buy some bolt on spacers for them


----------



## PCBHater (Sep 25, 2018)

*Experienced winter early in the Steens, SE Oregon*

I got to field test my Cooper Discoverer AT3 4S tires in the snow this weekend. This is a solid A/T tire, and it's one of the quieter ones on pavement. Handling was awesome; ran them at 25 psi and plowed through small drifts ~12" high (it's all about momentum and finding the right gear) with no issues. I've put over a 1,000 miles on them since I had them installed in mid-September. 








[/url]Atlas_Steens_Summit by James McMillan, on Flickr[/IMG]








[/url]Kiger_Gorge_Overlook by James McMillan, on Flickr[/IMG]








[/url]Steens_Descent by James McMillan, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## mooooc333 (Oct 10, 2018)

Would anyone suggest that I begin looking into snow tires for my SEL R-Line AWD or should I be good with the stock 20" Continentals that came on it? I live in Wisconsin and do not want to have an issue with not handling well in the snow..

https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/31350807338


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

mooooc333 said:


> Would anyone suggest that I begin looking into snow tires for my SEL R-Line AWD or should I be good with the stock 20" Continentals that came on it? I live in Wisconsin and do not want to have an issue with not handling well in the snow..
> 
> https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/31350807338


Yes

If you want to brake safely and corner more predictably in the snow, get winter tires. But you might get rear ended by someone without them

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## SCHWAB0 (Dec 6, 2004)

mooooc333 said:


> Would anyone suggest that I begin looking into snow tires for my SEL R-Line AWD or should I be good with the stock 20" Continentals that came on it? I live in Wisconsin and do not want to have an issue with not handling well in the snow..
> 
> https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/31350807338


I'd suggest 17s or 18s 20" winter tires are spendy.

Also discount tire minutes your winter tires for free for the month of October apparently. Just had mine mounted for the car.


Sent from my mobile office.


----------



## mackopes (Apr 17, 2015)

Totally agree! Winters on some 18s or smaller are the way to go. I’m getting some Blizzak DM-V2s mounted on the stock 18s (I have the 20” mejoradas for my main wheels)
My VW dealer in Minnesota has a buy 3 get 1 and offers lifetime free rotations, balancing, and winter/spring swaps.


----------



## SCHWAB0 (Dec 6, 2004)

mackopes said:


> Totally agree! Winters on some 18s or smaller are the way to go. I’m getting some Blizzak DM-V2s mounted on the stock 18s (I have the 20” mejoradas for my main wheels)
> My VW dealer in Minnesota has a buy 3 get 1 and offers lifetime free rotations, balancing, and winter/spring swaps.


That sounds like a good deal, which dealer Inver Grove?


Sent from my mobile office.


----------



## mackopes (Apr 17, 2015)

SCHWAB0 said:


> That sounds like a good deal, which dealer Inver Grove?
> 
> 
> Sent from my mobile office.


Westside VW


----------



## tbgti (Oct 23, 2017)

mooooc333 said:


> Would anyone suggest that I begin looking into snow tires for my SEL R-Line AWD or should I be good with the stock 20" Continentals that came on it? I live in Wisconsin and do not want to have an issue with not handling well in the snow..
> 
> https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/31350807338


I always run winter tires, rubber compounds are different than summer or AS and work better in freezing temps. 

I ordered a 2nd set of black Mejorada 20” wheels from VW (about $1K) and had Discount Tire in Waukesha mount Blizzak DMV2s for $890 (including tax, $810 after I get the $80 mail in rebate). Sidewall should still be plenty tall at 255/50R20; I dislike a squishy ride, so didn’t bother with 18 or 19”. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

tbgti said:


> I always run winter tires, rubber compounds are different than summer or AS and work better in freezing temps.
> 
> I ordered a 2nd set of black Mejorada 20” wheels from VW (about $1K) and had Discount Tire in Waukesha mount Blizzak DMV2s for $890 (including tax, $810 after I get the $80 mail in rebate). Sidewall should still be plenty tall at 255/50R20; I dislike a squishy ride, so didn’t bother with 18 or 19”.
> 
> ...


Do you care about tread squirm? You'll get plenty of it from the Multicell compound that makes up the first 55% of the tread blocks.


----------



## mooooc333 (Oct 10, 2018)

tbgti said:


> I always run winter tires, rubber compounds are different than summer or AS and work better in freezing temps.
> 
> I ordered a 2nd set of black Mejorada 20” wheels from VW (about $1K) and had Discount Tire in Waukesha mount Blizzak DMV2s for $890 (including tax, $810 after I get the $80 mail in rebate). Sidewall should still be plenty tall at 255/50R20; I dislike a squishy ride, so didn’t bother with 18 or 19”.
> 
> ...


I completely agree - I would likely want to keep the black Mejorada 20's on the car so I would have to look into getting another set, although the 15% off accessories for Q4 may not be a bad option if i decide to go this route. The 20" tires are what they are and figured I would be spending about $800-$1000 on them - not ideal but something I am certainly looking into now. 

Does the snow mode on the Atlas help that much in the snow? Guessing that mode will not do too much to impact my slippage while snow driving. 

Appreciate the responses.


----------



## syntrix (Aug 20, 2000)

mooooc333 said:


> Would anyone suggest that I begin looking into snow tires for my SEL R-Line AWD or should I be good with the stock 20" Continentals that came on it? I live in Wisconsin and do not want to have an issue with not handling well in the snow..


A snow tire will be leaps and bounds better than an all season tire in the snow. I'd start looking if you are going to start driving on snow covered roads. Or just buy all the milk and bread and stay inside :laugh:


----------



## Eye Candy White (Nov 9, 2006)

How costly is it to just buy winter tires in the same size as your OE wheels and just swap them twice a year?

I imagine it takes what, 5+ years to cover the costs of a new set of wheels? I know they do this kind of thing more frequently in Europe at dealerships, but less so here in the USA.

I'm on R-Line 20's, so buying a smaller set of wheels still might be cheapest in the long run over buying 20" winter tires.

Thoughts?


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

around the 1:29 mark . All seasons on 18s

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7c7Lz0nsF60


----------



## knedrgr (Jun 6, 2011)

TablaRasa said:


> around the 1:29 mark . All seasons on 18s
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7c7Lz0nsF60


Was it stuck due to 1) the all seasons tires not grabbing, or 2) the snow was too high and the car sat on top of the snow, or 3) a combination of 1 and 2?


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

knedrgr said:


> Was it stuck due to 1) the all seasons tires not grabbing, or 2) the snow was too high and the car sat on top of the snow, or 3) a combination of 1 and 2?


The person didn't specify it. BUt he did say in one of his responses so you might be ok with just the all-seasons. But of course having snow tires is always better no matter what: 

_"Paul Burris
8 months ago
How does it perform in the snow to you?
DJ Wessling
DJ Wessling
8 months ago
Paul Burris GREAT! I was worried about it a first. But it did extremely well. Really the only shortcoming is the ground clearance being so short. Other than that i have no complaints. Drove it through a few places I really shouldn’t have and it didn’t get stuck. I got it stuck because I drove into a really deep drift. For the most part if you’re responsible with it you can’t even tell there’s snow on the ground. Actually had to drive it to the emergency room that night, everything had turned into pure sheets of ice. Got a little slippage but overall nothing it couldn’t handle."_


----------



## donpost (Jul 12, 2018)

Yup around 5 years is the break even point. I have been doing this with all my cars for years... We keeps ours for 10+ years so we are ahead of the game. Also you can swap then on in a pinch if you haven't gotten around to getting them on prior to that first snow..

Mine came with black wheels and a got the dealer to put in the deal a set of silver at cost and swap the tires over and no cost. So I have a set of black 20" rims ready for snows. Been looking for a silver set and they maybe sell m black ones or just be done with it and mount the snows on the black ones and call it a day...

-Don




Eye Candy White said:


> How costly is it to just buy winter tires in the same size as your OE wheels and just swap them twice a year?
> 
> I imagine it takes what, 5+ years to cover the costs of a new set of wheels? I know they do this kind of thing more frequently in Europe at dealerships, but less so here in the USA.
> 
> ...


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

Eye Candy White said:


> I imagine it takes what, 5+ years to cover the costs of a new set of wheels?
> 
> 
> Thoughts?


Unless you get some used ones for the winters, it might be even shorter. My snow wheels on my other car was used and the cost was not outrageous. They were VW rims too


----------



## chjud (May 13, 2018)

I do wonder why nobody mentioned the tire set which Canadian dealers offer. These are Continental Winter Contact S+I on 18inch Alu rims- are they not good?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## syntrix (Aug 20, 2000)

chjud said:


> I do wonder why nobody mentioned the tire set which Canadian dealers offer. These are Continental Winter Contact S+I on 18inch Alu rims- are they not good?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


I'd be more worried about your iphone.

Any winter tire is better. Studded if you have ice and local auth allows it. Your call. 

Get stuck or cruise through the pack. It's not that hard of a decision.


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

Eye Candy White said:


> How costly is it to just buy winter tires in the same size as your OE wheels and just swap them twice a year?
> 
> I imagine it takes what, 5+ years to cover the costs of a new set of wheels? I know they do this kind of thing more frequently in Europe at dealerships, but less so here in the USA.
> 
> ...


It can be even quicker. What's your deductible for collision?

If you rear end someone or understeer into a curb, that's going to be an insurance claim, which the deductible can be enough to cover the costs, not to mention long term increases to your insurance premiums.


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

Eye Candy White said:


> I'm on R-Line 20's, so buying a smaller set of wheels still might be cheapest in the long run over buying 20" winter tires.
> 
> Thoughts?


*Plus* the cost of dismounting & then mounting/balancing those winter/stock tires twice a year too, which adds up.
(and they "could" damage your wheels in that process too, just saying)

Buying another set of wheels/tires makes more sense, IMO.
Get them mounted/balanced the one time, and then just swap them out in your garage when the snow starts to fly. No waiting around at the tire shop or anything

Discount Tire has these wheels on closeout for cheap, for example:
https://www.discounttire.com/buy-wheels/liquid-metal-instinct/p/25582


----------



## SCHWAB0 (Dec 6, 2004)

Mine are on 











Sent from my mobile office.


----------



## chjud (May 13, 2018)

SCHWAB0 said:


> Mine are on
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## tbgti (Oct 23, 2017)

SCHWAB0 said:


> Mine are on
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is a beautiful combo!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Eye Candy White (Nov 9, 2006)

: drool

What wheels are those? I'd love those for summer, even.


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

Eye Candy White said:


> : drool
> 
> What wheels are those? I'd love those for summer, even.


Neuspeed RSe10

http://www.neuspeed.com/386/24/0/3426/881007s-rse10-light-weight-wheel.html#popUp[products]/3/


----------



## SCHWAB0 (Dec 6, 2004)

Eye Candy White said:


> : drool
> 
> What wheels are those? I'd love those for summer, even.


That particular setup 18x9 ET40 CB66.56

Satin black, light and OEM fit plus all your stock hardware fits 


Sent from my mobile office.


----------



## tbgti (Oct 23, 2017)

SCHWAB0 said:


> Mine are on
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wait a sec Schwabo- this is the Atlas forum. The picture you posted definitely is not an Atlas, although I do love the combo. 

Want to make sure there isn’t confusion here...18” wheels on our Atlas’ will not look like the photo above, you would need a 60 profile tire on an 18” wheel, while the one pictured is a 40 profile. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mooooc333 (Oct 10, 2018)

*AWD*

Even with the AWD Atlas SEL I should be looking into snow tires? 

Dealer said "If you would like tank like performance, I would suggest them."


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

mooooc333 said:


> Even with the AWD Atlas SEL I should be looking into snow tires?
> 
> Dealer said "If you would like tank like performance, I would suggest them."


Yes.

AWD gets you moving. But steering and stopping, it is down to the tires.

A crude test from Motormouth Canada


----------



## knedrgr (Jun 6, 2011)

mooooc333 said:


> Even with the AWD Atlas SEL I should be looking into snow tires?
> 
> Dealer said "If you would like tank like performance, I would suggest them."


I'd ran my 4Motion with factory Contis, last season, but will be putting on snow tires this season. I'd thrown the factory Contis on a set of aftermarket rims, and will be using the factory Prisma rims for winter wheels.

The stock tires are fine in the snow. Just depends on where you live, driving condition, roads, and other factors. I rather have the insurance of snow tires to not slide, and brakes with a shorter distance. Would not want to slide into someone in front due to the bad weather.

Just remember, AWD is only as good as the tires your car rides on.


----------



## mooooc333 (Oct 10, 2018)

knedrgr said:


> I'd ran my 4Motion with factory Contis, last season, but will be putting on snow tires this season. I'd thrown the factory Contis on a set of aftermarket rims, and will be using the factory Prisma rims for winter wheels.
> 
> The stock tires are fine in the snow. Just depends on where you live, driving condition, roads, and other factors. I rather have the insurance of snow tires to not slide, and brakes with a shorter distance. Would not want to slide into someone in front due to the bad weather.
> 
> Just remember, AWD is only as good as the tires your car rides on.



I'll have to give this season a start without them and go from there. Been driving in Wisconsin with AWD vehicles for a while now (Acura MDX, and Ford Explorer) and have never had snow tires. We'll see maybe I'll instantly want them on my new Atlas though. 

Thanks for all the input!


----------



## SCHWAB0 (Dec 6, 2004)

tbgti said:


> Wait a sec Schwabo- this is the Atlas forum. The picture you posted definitely is not an Atlas, although I do love the combo.
> 
> Want to make sure there isn’t confusion here...18” wheels on our Atlas’ will not look like the photo above, you would need a 60 profile tire on an 18” wheel, while the one pictured is a 40 profile.
> 
> ...


Apologies, tapatalk gets me confused. But to be honest I think these would fit the Atlas as well. Might possibly need a 5mm spacer bit everything else is in order. Wheels that is, you're absolutely right about different tires needed.

I'll test fit them in the wife's Atlas eventually.


Sent from my mobile office.


----------



## PCBHater (Sep 25, 2018)

BsickPassat said:


> Yes.
> 
> AWD gets you moving. But steering and stopping, it is down to the tires.
> 
> A crude test from Motormouth Canada


You bet it's down to the tires! Not just for snow traction, but for any conditions where you add moisture and/or irregular surfaces (e.g. off-road). Based on Motormouth Canada's video, it seems to come down to the "Mountain Snowflake" symbol on the tire; if it has that, it's going to do better in the snow than a tire w/o that rating. 

I've run my 4-season A/Ts (w/ mountain-snowflake symbol) in the snow (~3-12" of snow) on gravel, and they did really well! We purchased 17x8" rims and Cooper Discoverer AT3-4S tires (235/75R17) for our Atlas. They have loads of sipes and a long tread life warranty (65K mi/105K km). They are also REALLY quiet for an all-terrain tire. The benefit is being able to run the same set of tires all year. http://us.coopertire.com/tires/discoverer-at3-4s.aspx 







[/url]DiscovererAT3_4S_full by James McMillan, on Flickr[/IMG]

Had them on for 3K mi. so far, and I love them! They climbed in snow up steep inclines (~8% grade) on an elevated roadbed, and they tracked like champs in fresh snow. 








[/url]Atlas_Steens_Summit by James McMillan, on Flickr[/IMG]







[/url]Snow_Atlas by James McMillan, on Flickr[/IMG]

We have a 1.5" spacer lift installed on our suspension, so we can safely run a 31" tire (even with full articulation of the suspension). On an Atlas without suspension mods and 17" rims, you could easily fit 245/65R17s (29.5" diameter); with 20" rims, you can fit a 265/50R20 (30.4" diameter). Check them out!


----------



## PCBHater (Sep 25, 2018)

*Cooper Discoverer AT3-4S performed like a champ in Central Oregon snow!*

Happy New Year, VWV community!

Did a 3-day, 2-night winter camping trip in south central Oregon with my son and a friend. 

LOTS of snow driving with my Cooper Discoverer AT3-4S tires -- they performed like champs! Drove up steep, snowy grades, in virgin snow, and on packed, icy snow with great control and confidence. If you are looking for an all-terrain tire that does double duty as a decent winter tire, Coopers are a great option.

Here's the link to Part 1 of a 3-video playlist covering our adventures: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mNB2YBAEHmc

If you enjoyed the video, please subscribe! Thanks!

Atlas_winter_camp by James McMillan, on Flickr


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

The Motormouth Canada "test", they did not use "high end" tires. They used Laufeen I-fit (studdable tires), which is Hankook's value brand. Hankook isn't high end either when it comes to winter tires, they are more like a mid-tier brand, so you have an even lower tier brand tire in those observations.


----------



## kootenaydub (May 15, 2009)

BsickPassat said:


> The Motormouth Canada "test", they did not use "high end" tires. They used Laufeen I-fit (studdable tires), which is Hankook's value brand. Hankook isn't high end either when it comes to winter tires, they are more like a mid-tier brand, so you have an even lower tier brand tire in those observations.


This is a better, more controlled test.







After getting into racing and understanding a whole lot more about tires than I ever cared to learn, they make a huge difference.


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

kootenaydub said:


> This is a better, more controlled test.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ice is one aspect of winter driving that one must contend with.

But when Tire Rack goes to Ivalo, Finland, it provides a very controlled environment for testing (and Tire Rack has been there in the past), even though it is outside.


----------



## is95a (Jul 6, 2017)

*Blizzaks*

Had the Conti All Seasons last winter and was not real happy how they performed on ice/snow. Wife was slipping and sliding all over, especially in single digit temps. Took advantage of a Costco Bridgestone deal and got the Blizzak snow tires for about $700 after installation. Haven't had a chance to test them yet in the elements, but the ride is very quiet although a little more floaty/soft. Can't take the corners as fast as you would with the Conti's.
fyi...Costco charges only $10/tire to change between all-seasons and winter tires, so plan on alternating every 6 months or so


----------



## RCDheliracer (Jan 7, 2012)

is95a said:


> Had the Conti All Seasons last winter and was not real happy how they performed on ice/snow. Wife was slipping and sliding all over, especially in single digit temps. Took advantage of a Costco Bridgestone deal and got the Blizzak snow tires for about $700 after installation. Haven't had a chance to test them yet in the elements, but the ride is very quiet although a little more floaty/soft. Can't take the corners as fast as you would with the Conti's.
> fyi...Costco charges only $10/tire to change between all-seasons and winter tires, so plan on alternating every 6 months or so


I've got a set of Blizzak snows on my Atlas and they're fantastic. I think you'll be quite pleased with them. Only annoying part is parking lot fun is almost impossible with them lol


----------



## knedrgr (Jun 6, 2011)

is95a said:


> Had the Conti All Seasons last winter and was not real happy how they performed on ice/snow. Wife was slipping and sliding all over, especially in single digit temps. Took advantage of a Costco Bridgestone deal and got the Blizzak snow tires for about $700 after installation. Haven't had a chance to test them yet in the elements, but the ride is very quiet although a little more floaty/soft. Can't take the corners as fast as you would with the Conti's.
> fyi...Costco charges only $10/tire to change between all-seasons and winter tires, so plan on alternating every 6 months or so



Why not just buy another set of rims and have a dedicated set of winter wheels to just swap over? Easier and safer than possibly getting a scratch or ding on your rims from the constant tire changes.


----------



## knedrgr (Jun 6, 2011)

RCDheliracer said:


> I've got a set of Blizzak snows on my Atlas and they're fantastic. I think you'll be quite pleased with them. Only annoying part is parking lot fun is almost impossible with them lol


I'd recently swapped over to my snow tires and will be testing out the parking lot hoonigan. Wondering if you turn off all of the electronic stuff, if the car will slide?


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

Can't turn off ESP. That would make it slide

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## RCDheliracer (Jan 7, 2012)

knedrgr said:


> I'd recently swapped over to my snow tires and will be testing out the parking lot hoonigan. Wondering if you turn off all of the electronic stuff, if the car will slide?


I think the closest you can get is to be in off road mode with the ESP system in "sport" mode. You have to do the second part in the settings menus while the vehicle is stopped. That's how I had everything set when I tried it with a few inches on the ground. It might slide a bit with more than a few inches of snow on the ground but I haven't had a chance to test. Let me know if you figure anything fun out lol


----------



## PCBHater (Sep 25, 2018)

*Check the thread: 4MOTION in the Snow: Video*



mooooc333 said:


> Would anyone suggest that I begin looking into snow tires for my SEL R-Line AWD or should I be good with the stock 20" Continentals that came on it? I live in Wisconsin and do not want to have an issue with not handling well in the snow..
> 
> https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/31350807338


There's some solid discourse about the benefits of running winter tires; it's towards the end of the thread.


----------



## knedrgr (Jun 6, 2011)

RCDheliracer said:


> I think the closest you can get is to be in off road mode with the ESP system in "sport" mode. You have to do the second part in the settings menus while the vehicle is stopped. That's how I had everything set when I tried it with a few inches on the ground. It might slide a bit with more than a few inches of snow on the ground but I haven't had a chance to test. Let me know if you figure anything fun out lol


Off Road mode and ESP off yielded a little parking lot fun.


----------



## JBkr (Jun 18, 2018)

Just go with off road, and it becomes a tail happy drift machine.


----------



## Pnvwfun (Jan 22, 2018)

Another option for those just wanting all-season tires with good winter traction is to go with the Goodyear Weatherready or the Goodrich Advantage T/A Sport LT tires. Both have the 3PMSF rating that M+S rated tires do not have. I plan to change out the Contis later this year with one of these options, especially after dealing with our recent 4 snowstorms. They don't plow our residential streets and I can barely make it through now, especially at the end of the street where they made a snow dam from plowing the main road. My daughter's Subaru has the Goodyears and she has no problems with very little snow driving experience. I even drove it and it and I'm sure it handles the snow better because of those tires.

If you live in an area where you have a harsher snow season (very low temperatures), then changing to dedicated winter tires makes sense. While non-winter 3PMSF rated tires "provide additional longitudinal snow rating" beyond M+S tires, they don't match the capability of true winter tires in all conditions.


----------



## Djacks174 (Apr 16, 2014)

*Atlas winter rims*

Just recently purchased an Atlas SEL Premium with 20in wheels and starting the search for winter wheels. Is it safe to assume 18” would be fine to move down to in the winter since some of the models come with that size by default? If so, would there be any concerns using a set of GTI rims that are 18x7.5? Not necessarily concerned on cosmetics though I’m curious how they’d actually look on an Atlas.


----------



## mdtony (Mar 3, 2008)

I am a big fan of changing tires for the winter. 

I think the GTI offset is way different, depends on the year, but common is 49 vs Atlas is 34mm
You would be loosing 9MM of inner clearance and the wheel would be retracted 21mm. Not sure if there are clearance issues but it will feel and look awful.


----------



## vwpatrickvw (Jan 5, 2007)

You can still use your GTI rims but you may need to add spacers to avoid any rubbing from any of the parts in the wheel well s/a upper control arms etc. I would check the offset first and consider a narrower tire for a rim width of 7.5. The 18" OEM takes 245/60/18 for an offset of 34 and rim width of 8". If the GTI is 45 and above, I'd consider spacers. 
On a side note, I tried the 18" OEM winter rims from my A8 on the Atlas with 28 offset and the 6mm difference wasn't bad. I'd just have to use hubcentric rings from 66.6 to 57.1.


----------



## Djacks174 (Apr 16, 2014)

I don’t actually have the gti wheels just stumbled upon them on Craigslist and didn’t realize the offset difference. Probably just makes sense to hunt something down with a better fit. Appreciate the input!


----------

